# Josh Barnett wins my friend's gyms in house tournament.....wtf???



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

First off, I sincerely apologize if I put this in the wrong section. 

I live in La Verne, CA, about two cities away from Millenia MMA Gym, Rancho Cucamonga, CA. Millenia held an in-house tournament held at Ontario High School and while we all had Stephen Martinez (a recently earned brown belt; on a course to earn his black belt quicker then BJ Penn) to win, we had a surprise participant, Josh effing Barnett :confused02: Open weight class and the last fight came down to Stephen Martinez at 180lbs vs Josh Barnett at 260lbs. Josh of course pimps Martinez, but what the hell? A local high school gym tournament? He won $500 cash and a belt. To make matters worse, he was talking head to everybody and then was talking to the audience while in side control, on top of Martinez.

It's a long ways since Pride FC eh Josh?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm confused, are you complaining about Josh Barnett being there? I personally would have been honored that he showed up.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I'm confused, are you complaining about Josh Barnett being there? I personally would have been honored that he showed up.


 its cool if he shows up.... not if he enters and takes a petty $500 away from kids working hard.... yea we know you can beat High School kids and guys 80 pounds less then ur Josh....

do you really need the $ or something??

since u cant have a real belt are u collecting high school ones??

if you really dont want him to compete just have steriod testing before the fight.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Sucks to lose $500.... But I'd do it to put a L on my record to Josh Barnett lol


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I'm confused, are you complaining about Josh Barnett being there? I personally would have been honored that he showed up.


Like Alizio said. It's cool he showed up. If he'd just showed up I'd be bragging, but to enter? I don't know, a "veteran" pro, at something as local and small-scale as this.... it was just weird, like an NFL star jumping in on a high school or JC football game, but the weight difference would be more like an NFL star playing in a pop-warner game.

I'm not like pissed or anything, it's just like... wtf :confused02: UFC, Pride FC, local high school tournament... now the resume's complete.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Not to be an asshole, it's retarded that Barnett showed up at a high school tourney, but the idea JJ is based on, is that a much small man can defeat a much larger man from his back. 

So in theory at least, your buddy had a chance. 

But Barnett can go to hell for wasting everyone's time to win $500, there is no way he even got a workout and it's ruining peoples chance at gaining experience against an opponent at least close to their level.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

ppl really used to believe that "smaller man tapping bigger man" BS....

yea it was very true when the bigger man had less or no knowledge of BJJ

when both guys do its like every other sport

great big man beats great little man, almost everytime

ask Frank Mir, i heard his BJJ is about as good as it gets at HW?? he still thinks he needed to put on 25 pounds of muscle to compete on the ground with a guy with a BJJ purple belt.


----------



## mudpie (Apr 20, 2008)

from my high horse I'd say JB should have competed - it's a great L for any kid - and then take 500 bux and give it back to the school for new supplies etc.
but well done to your mate, he did pretty well all things considered


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

What a douche... Like someone else said, it's AWESOME if he shows up and gives pointers or encouragement but it's such a dick move to enter the tournament and take the money like that....


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> What a douche... Like someone else said, it's AWESOME if he shows up and gives pointers or encouragement but it's such a dick move to enter the tournament and take the money like that....


That's pretty much how everyone felt and it's not even like he added street cred to his BJJ reputation for winning this tournament. I just didn't understand what he was thinking (nor did anyone else). 

Totally awesome that he showed up, but an even bigger WTF for entering.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

This really shows how far he has fallen both physically and even more mentally.

How desperate for attention, money or a win do you have to be to do this?

Pathetic. I'd say I lost all respect for him, but I didn't really have any to lose, so, stay gold Josh.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Shows you just how far he has dropped.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

I also read he challenged the captain of the football team to a fight at lunch and is taking Jenni from the cheerleading squad to the prom.

Step aside. Josh is here.

what a ******* loser.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Anywhere that does't piss test then?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

That he showed up - cool
The he entered the tournament - cool
That he won and took the top prize instead of bowing out - classless 

I guess times be hard for babyface. :confused02:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Let the man hustle


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

hahaha................. HAHAHAHAHAHA............. seriously?? Took the money?? I'm not under some misconception that fighters make a lot of money, but that is just SILLY!!!! The guys rep is already in the red zone for the cancellation of the last Affliction show, and now this? AHHAHA!

I like watching him fight and all, but I was getting douche chills watching him here.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Unbelievable. 500$. From my understanding he's still not cleared by the CSAC, so how can he even be allowed to participate? Maybe it's such an unofficial contest it doesn't even count?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nomale said:


> Unbelievable. 500$. From my understanding he's still not cleared by the CSAC, so how can he even be allowed to participate? Maybe it's such an unofficial contest it doesn't even count?


This tournament wasn't on anyone's circuit, under any organization or BJJ authority, nothing. It was an in-house, known primarily to members of Millenia gym.... beyooooond unofficial, which was why it was like, "why Josh?"

Cartman say's it best






Josh had a hearing regarding this whole CSAC issue and he missed his court date, but made this tourney. I'm going to reference back to Eric Cartman.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

And everyone was saying Chuck Liddell had a quick downfall..

Josh Barnett went from fighting Fedor for a world title... to stealing kids' lunch money.

How long before they make a Will Farrell movie about this?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I see some guys are pissed at him, any one else just feel bad for the guy?


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I guess it was the most prestigious contest he could find without any steroid testing. :dunno:


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

He too needs to pay rent like everyone else and in the world where more and more ppl are unemployed, crisis must have also caught up with him.. for you this is like stealing but for him easy money.. 

look on the bright side.. people who had to go against him get so much expirience for the whole life..besides learning something from this so they can improve in further battles.. that is how life is.. not that fair most of the time.. so he just droppin a lesson.. don't be hatin..

anyway if he is with DREAM now, there is a good chance he won't be back to defend that belt.. or is he?

but certainly an interesting story to hear what some of the famous fighters do to survive or just for fun and practice (with money as people's dessert on top)..


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe he just feels good playing with nobodies.:sarcastic09:


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Anything is possible.. could swear that i saw some other videos of him fighting not so famous guys in some gyms or high school tournaments whatever they are called.. is he really that desperate.. hmm..
come on euro sport DREAM and all give him something better to do..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmm... I really don't have much to say other than... :sign04:


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

It sucks that he took the money away but damn I would find it cool fighting world class competition, just once!:thumbsup:

He was the best fighter and you all agreed to the rules when signing up for the tourney. Don't hate the player...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Hawndo said:


> I see some guys are pissed at him, any one else just feel bad for the guy?


Thing is is that there's no reason to feel sorry for him. He's been caught doping, what, three times now and still adamantly denies it? The man is a disgrace to the sport of MMA and to the art of BJJ.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Thing is is that there's no reason to feel sorry for him. He's been caught doping, what, three times now and still adamantly denies it? The man is a disgrace to the sport of MMA and to the art of BJJ.


He'd be very offended if you called him a BJJer.:wink01:


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

What an asshole.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

heck I would have given up the money to be able to fight someone on josh's level that is freaking awesome.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Whether Barnett was going easy on him or not, that is a tough kid that gave up 80 lb. and fought an ex-Pride fighter.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

You guys should have made him piss in a cup afterwards just to make sure he wasn't juicing. This was so petty that I actually chuckled to myself.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Who is your friend earning his belt under?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

ZENKI1 said:


> Who is your friend earning his belt under?


Javier Vasquez, I believe.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

morninglightmt said:


> Sucks to lose $500.... But I'd do it to put a L on my record to Josh Barnett lol


no kidding, some people would pay that to fight josh just for fun


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Awesome. Josh Barnett went and trolled some beegjayJ kids. Did he go and steal their pizza too at the ufc bar party?

Just watched the video, props to your buddy their but why do bjj dudes insist on standing in a 90* angle and make torpedo dives for shots?


----------

